
Is America a ‘Nation of Immigrants’? Immigration Agency Says No - farnsworthy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/22/us/uscis-nation-of-immigrants.html
======
brudgers
_The phrase appears at least as far back as 1874, in an editorial published in
The Daily State Journal of Alexandria, which praised a bill passed by the
Virginia Senate appropriating $15,000 to encourage European immigration._

Perhaps unsurprisingly, 1874 is also approximately the culmination of the US's
policies toward its indigenous peoples -- 1875 marks the concerted campaign
against the Apache. _A nation of immigrants_ is a phrase that expresses both
the good and the bad of American history.

